# question about owls and anklets



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

i have noticed that the under the anklets the legs have gone bald does anyone elses owls legs go like this 

they are fitted properley and the legs are not sore just the feathers have been almost rubbed off where the anklets sit


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

mine used to do this, my owl is a clean freak who spends ages in his bath, the anklets started to shrink and harden (despite being regularly oiled) and rubbed his legs to them being sore. hes got some that i made for him now that are slightly bigger than the ones i bought, and the rubbing has stopped. 

just keep a close eye on his legs to make sure there not rubbing the skin and all should be well, if his skin start getting irritated though you will have to get new ones : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Make sure the anklets are well greased with leather grease regularly to keep them supple


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

thanks they are checked all the time and re gresed (sp) and i do change them ever few to 6 months for new ones and give them a few weeks with them off inbetween


----------



## Scoffa (Nov 23, 2006)

When you fit the anklets do you put the smoothe side of the leather on the leg?


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

Scoffa said:


> When you fit the anklets do you put the smoothe side of the leather on the leg?


erm canrt remember lol al need to check am lazy and bought in anklets and there the ones you put on with pliers so theres realy only the one way they go on


----------



## Scoffa (Nov 23, 2006)

adamntitch said:


> erm canrt remember lol al need to check am lazy and bought in anklets and there the ones you put on with pliers so theres realy only the one way they go on


I've seen loads of badly made equipment and thats why I prefer to make my own - also costs less.


----------

